# Protective Lotions: Gloves In A Bottle vs. Blue Magic Invisible Glove



## alanealane (Oct 1, 2007)

I've read absolutely glowing reviews of the Gloves In A Bottle on Amazon.com (most reviewers love the healing and moisture preserving properties), but the Invisible Glove is a slightly better price with pretty good reviews also.

I'm mostly concerned with how either product protects hands from oil- and alcohol-based finishes and solvents. I do a lot of wipe-on finishing, and I have a hard time wearing those latex gloves. They don't fit well, and the fingertips sometimes drag behind my finishing rag, leaving uneven marks in the wet finish. I've never tried the blue nitrile gloves yet.

Does anyone have experience with either of these protective lotion products? Are there any other products that I don't know of that work well?

 

I also saw a protective product that looks like it's for tougher industrial use. It's called PR88. Anyone ever use this?


Thanks everyone!


----------



## MrsN (Sep 29, 2008)

I have used the gloves in a bottle. It has awesome moisturizing properties. It takes my hands from "day of mixing concrete" to "day at the spa". It also lasts longer then many moisturizing lotions. 
As for protective qualities, I am not real sure. I have sensitive skin so I am over protective of my hands. Once I did get some mineral spirits on my hand that was irritating my skin and after washing really well I put the gloves in a bottle on and felt much better.


----------



## JimmyNate (Mar 24, 2009)

I've never heard of these products. I'd be worried about the solvents in the finishing products interacting with the lotion and fouling up the finish.


----------



## davidpettinger (Aug 21, 2009)

I have used invisible glove for working on the cars, but not for wood working. You put it on generously, make sure you pack it in your fingernail areas, let it try and go to work. I have never had a problem washing up and everything cleans up fine. It does not affect automotive finishes and they are real sensitive. You just can't use it around water or water based solvents.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

I have never used them either. Do they stain the wood if you touch it with this stuff on your skin? I know what you mean about those achohol stains…there nasty. I always have the latex glove tear at the finger tips and its nearly impossible to get that achohol stain off your skin.


----------



## hawke777 (Mar 1, 2010)

Yes, yes.. but how do they TASTE?


----------

